# No Flavor No Cry



## Scadoosh (13/9/16)

Hello

I am new to vaping , smoking background . All the flavors i have tasted so far are too sweet . Done some reading and is there any place i can get PEG 400 with 3mg or 6mg nic ?
Thought it would be a good place to start seen as the flavors are not to my liking .
not too worried about the tobacco taste , i am sure the nic taste will me more then good enough.
Also read that nicotine has a slight flavor anyway. What does it taste like ?

Or if the people that sell kit juice can sell me PEG 400 and nic separate to add to my liking .

Thanking in advance . 

Any people in East London would be a even bigger help .


----------



## PsyCLown (13/9/16)

Most juices use PG and VG and not really PEG 400.
Perhaps just start with some of that for now? Flavrvape ship and keep it in stock as well as nicotine.


----------



## Jan (13/9/16)

Why not just buy PG, VG & Nic and make your own unflavored liquid?
https://valleyvapour.co.za/product-category/nicotine-base-dilutants/


----------



## kevkev (13/9/16)

Here you go http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/30ml-eliquids/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-30ml-clean-cut/

Clean cut from Vapour Mountain, you can request it in any PG/VG and Nic combo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scadoosh (13/9/16)

Would still like to blow some decent clouds . So the write up on PEG400 is for people that cant take high PG ( i should be fine there ) and for people that dont like the sweetness of high VG . Thought of making my own, however PEG400 sounded just right for me . Just some nic to test for the throat hit.
I dont expect to cloud chase with PEG400 , just thinking it would be better smog then straight PG .


----------



## Jan (13/9/16)

Totally different question but which liquids have you tried there are a lot of liquid out there that is anything but sweet.


----------



## Scadoosh (13/9/16)

Nice . Ok so with the normal flavor one of the normal is 50/50 , when they add the flavoring surly this pushes up the sweetness ? or am i thinking it a little wrong ?


----------



## Scadoosh (13/9/16)

With other peoples they smoke like its nothing, i pull once or twice and feel naar (no other word works that well) from the sweetness . When i ask them isnt it sweet they say no . Im like what the hek . Can only be the VG sweetness . Sounds odd i know, but ill have 4 to 5 sugars in my coffee thats fine , but let me dip the tip of my finger in glycerin and taste one drop - instant naar . 

So ya thats basically why i was thinking PEG400 . But to find the bladdy stuff .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/9/16)

Scadoosh said:


> Nice . Ok so with the normal flavor one of the normal is 50/50 , when they add the flavoring surly this pushes up the sweetness ? or am i thinking it a little wrong ?


There are flavorings that do not add sweetness. May I suggest a VG heavy juice to which you add some FA Bitter Wizard. Others flavours I can think of right now that could help are lemon and lime.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/9/16)

Let me help you out here a little:

Most juices are made to be sweet. It has to do with the mouth feel, i.e how the vapor affects your tongue and mouth. You have to consider it like wines, you get dry, off-dry, semi-sweet and sweet. A neat or unflavored e-liquid is just too bland. Clouds are more dependent on how you vape, I can chuck you clouds of pure PG in a good dripper.

Not everybody likes sweet. I do not like it all the time myself. The sweetness of VG is pretty negligible as far as vaping goes BTW. It takes a while to acquire the taste for inhaled donuts. There are MANY options for you to try that are not overtly sweet.

E-liquid project have a few good off-dry juices. Like Cowboys Apple Pie and Special Reserve. Both have tobacco undertones.

You can try a bottle of Berties Vapbucco. If you want a realistic thick tobacco taste there you go. It is like smoking expensive pipe tobacco. EXACTLY.

For DIY, I just found a tobacco thread here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/

I think spending some time researching your desired flavor profiles is going to serve you better than an abandonment of all flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

